# 87 Days Till Halloween



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> It is kinda fun to google these artists … most of the time, the only hits I get are related to the tracks on this CD. Like they never recorded anything else. The music industry is rough.


I've seen sometimes where musicians take on a fake name or band name for a specialty project, so hopefully some of that might be going on too. At least they're Halloween-famous!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting, tcb ... you may be right about that. I don't have it in me to keep searching for those one-monster-hit wonders, but maybe during the offseason I'll be more curious about them.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I've heard this too in reference to some Christmas novelty albums. At least a few are session musicians that got together under a pseudonym for a one-off. 

Gonna see if I can track down that Dean Glitter album. Sounds like a nice change of pace.

There definitely needs to be some kind of moratorium on Monster Mash.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

GobbyGruesome;bt2779 said:


> I've heard this too in reference to some Christmas novelty albums. At least a few are session musicians that got together under a pseudonym for a one-off.
> 
> Gonna see if I can track down that Dean Glitter album. Sounds like a nice change of pace.
> 
> There definitely needs to be some kind of moratorium on Monster Mash.


Here's Dean Gitter ... Ghost Ballads


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oh wow! That's service! Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------

